# Blood Angels help



## Wynter (Jun 6, 2010)

So i just finished stripping my blood angels and I am ready to start assembling them into a much smaller army. Round the 1500 to 1850 mark. I'm sorta caught in a bind of do I go with a full jump pack army or say 2 jump assault and 2 rhino assault as my core. I like the sounds of the DOA rule and am thinking of utilising this. I havent used my BA since 3rd edition so Im outa the loop haha. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance
Wynter


----------

